# Someone using my cable internet conn.



## techani (May 4, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Someone is using my cable internet connection for months...maybe for a year! i had suspected this for months but didnt have the inclination to chase or prove it. 
But after seeing the log, and finding out that the connection was used when we were away from home, I now have the will to get to the bottom of this. But first I need help from this forum to do it.

I have 2 cable connection (because the connection  in which the ip has been hacked used to disturb a lot(maybe because of this hack)).

About a 12-15 months back i used to get a lot of ip conflict alert at night. During that time I didnt have the router and it was a direct connection to the desktop. Maybe during that time the conn. was breached.

See the image and compare the date and time for urself...
*Hacked Account
New account*

I use a wireless router through which I have the connection shared between desktop and laptop.

The router is fully protected and encrypted.

Now please tell me how I need to find out which person in the neighbourhood is doing that.

I want to collect all the proof and then call the internet guys and tell them everything.

Waiting by...
Thank you.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2011)

You mean someone is using your internet connection and you say that you are using wireless router.

So is your wireless connection password protected?? If yes, try changing the password.

I guess he didn't breached your ISP line, he's someone in your neighborhood who is using your WiFi.

So give itself a secure password and non-guessable password. And yes, try keep turning off your Wifi if you are not using it when away from home or so.

If he has breached your ISP Line, complain your ISP, they'll only be able to solve it. Though I strongly think he's misusing your insecure WiFi.


----------



## techani (May 4, 2011)

No the conn. is not being used through wifi.
As I told I have 2 conn. now.
So when I am using the fresh a/c, the wire of the hacked conn. is detached. So there`s no question of unknown usage. 

BTW the usage is being done through my ip.

I hope I am clear. 
If not, then tell me where`s the confusion.

BTW a sample account usage log has been uploaded for both the account. The conflicting time is highlighted.
Please note the its just for 2-3 days and see the usage!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2011)

So I guess, only the ISP guys can help you out. Complain them.

But wait, make sure that there is no virus in your PC or any process or application is not accessing internet unnaturally. Though after reading your post seems like this has low chance, as new connection is working just fine.

So complain them and verify if it's hooked or anything else.

BTW if you already have taken the new connection why are you still paying for the Hacked one??


----------



## techani (May 4, 2011)

Ok.. a few queries...

So there`s no way I can find out the person from my pc?

Is it necessary that the person also has to be in the same router from which my conn. is obtained?

Is it possible for someone to use my conn. even if the MAC is locked?

Well the hacked conn. account is valid for a few more days. I was totally fed fed up with "Request Timed Out" prob. thats why got the new connection midway.

Is the Request Timed Out has anything to do with the access of my conn. from different pc?

Thank you for co-operating...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2011)

techani said:


> Ok.. a few queries...
> So there`s no way I can find out the person from my pc?



I don't think this is possible.



> Is it necessary that the person also has to be in the same router from which my conn. is obtained?



Yes, I think so. Or may be he has hooked it from router end. BTW I don't understand how is he able to login without ID and Password. Did you changed your default ID and password that your ISP provided..??



> Is it possible for someone to use my conn. even if the MAC is locked?



Not possible theoretically. Practically it's possible.



> Well the hacked conn. account is valid for a few more days. I was totally fed fed up with "Request Timed Out" prob. thats why got the new connection midway.
> 
> Is the Request Timed Out has anything to do with the access of my conn. from different pc?



May be, depends...



> Thank you for co-operating...



It's ok, you are always welcome


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2011)

Could you clarify a few things. The account which you thing is being hacked is it connected to your Wi-Fi router. I.E. does your wi-fi router broadcast a signal of the connection WHICH you think is hacked..?

What are your wi-fi router settings as of now. You should be able to see the IPs hooked to your router from the admin page.


----------



## techani (May 4, 2011)

@Krishnandu

Its not possible to tap the line coz the guys routinely come to solve Request Timed Out problem and they would detect it.

BTW I didnt change the password. Thats because I was told that the MAC is locked.
And that was true. 
When I installed the router I had to call them and requested them to unlock it.
As I also told before that many months back I got IP Conflict alert at night.
Can that be a reason?

Again if I am using the conn then how is it possible for someone else to use it at the same time? 

@ASingh

First I had one conn. - Alliance Broadband.
It was directly connected to the pc.
Hacking is being in this conn.

Now I bought a wireless router.
Put the cable conn. there.
Its secured with WPA-PSK.
The password has been changed.
No problem with the router. 
Its locked from the beginning.
MAC is also locked and ip is limited.

Now I took another conn. - Wishnet.
Because I was getting lot of Request Timed Out.
I use only one conn at a time, by changing the cable conn. in the router.

But the tapping is being done in Alliance even when I am using Wishnet(i.e the Alliance wire is open).
The tapping is being done with my IP.

Please refer to the image provided.
I am sure you will get the idea.
While I am using Wishnet and the Alliance wire is open, the Alliance is still being used!
I have highlighted the timings.

I will request you all to please read the post thoroughly.
I have mentioned everything..


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2011)

^^
Well then connect *only* the compromised wire to the RJ45 input of your router. And then go to then DHCP table of your routers configuration console.

Also would advice you to move to WPA2-PSK. I did read your post carefully, that is why I am replying.


----------



## techani (May 4, 2011)

Oops... I didnt mean to hurt you or anyone by telling "I will request you all to please read the post thoroughly."

I only told that just to reduce confusion around the topic. Because as I was writing it even I felt it was confusing to read the whole episode.

Please dont mind ASingh!


But my router is alright. The conn. is not being tapped through router.
I repeat the person is using it even when the wire of the hacked conn. is disconnected from my router.


----------



## amitava82 (May 4, 2011)

Do you have to login to use Alliance Broadband? Or just plug n surf?
Is your IP assigned by DHCP or static?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2011)

Well, see that's why I guessed that connection is hooked, when he post the screenshot he described it that it's getting used even when it's not connected to his router.

That's why I asked him whether he changed the default username and password.

Well, I think someone has got your ID and Password, and using the connection. And as far I guess he's in the same router.

Alliance provides only the cable which comes directly from their router which they installs in each locality right??

And @OP was getting IP Conflict because Alliance assigns static IP's. And I strongly guess he's someone in your locality because, he should be using the same gateway IP(Not sure though).

Nothing can be done from your side I think, ask alliance to cut the connection, so you don't end up paying someone else bill...or try your luck and try to change the password(If he hasn't already changed it).


----------



## techani (May 5, 2011)

Yes the ip is static.

Yes they provide the home conn. fro local routers.



> And I strongly guess he's someone in your locality because, he should be using the same gateway IP(Not sure though).



Even I think this.

Yesterday I had strange experience.

I changed the ip provided to me, and the torrent still continued to download!

Even webpages were accessible, though it was not always. But torrents definitely worked!

Whats happening?

And now though I am using only Wishnet conn, am getting reply from ping from Alliance as well!

*Screenshot*

Whats happening guys?


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2011)

^^
You are saying that the Alliance cable is not even plugged in anywhere to your system, but you are able to ping the ISP..?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

He says that even with unplugged Alliance cable, he can ping Alliance gateway and his IP.

@OP Perform a tracert (Trace route)


----------



## techani (May 5, 2011)

@ASingh, Krishnandu is right!

Tracert *Screenshot*

IP with .10 is Alliance and .1 is WishNet.

Both have their local router within a few meters from my home.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

One second...I think both Wishnet and Alliance is local cable connection, and as far I guess all the cable operators are same, I mean they work collaboratively.

You login using 24 Online Client for both Wishnet and Alliance right??

can't give 100% Guarantee but this is what I know.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## techani (May 5, 2011)

Yes both are cable connection. 

24Online is only for Alliance. Wishnet has web login.

Well the password cant be changed!

Everytime I tried changing the password, I got the "Page cant be displayed page"

I think this hooking is done from local office.

Because, if one see their tariff, its Rs.440pm for 256kbps.

Now the local office guys tell us that if one pays Rs.1520 for 6 months at a time then it comes to Rs.252 approx.

Now do you get the point?

I dont thing Alliance knows this local scheme if I may call that.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

Well, I suggest you to go for some Reliable ISP and register a complain to Alliance about this. And also speak with Wishnet for changing the password. It's always recommended to change your password.

Like in BSNL if you once get the default ID and Password scheme anyone can misuse / exploit it.


----------



## techani (May 5, 2011)

Alliance helpline is hopeless. They never receive it and the moment you call them, the counter starts ticking.

I have changed the Wishnet password.

I was just hoping that to get to the person who`s using it.

Cant a networking guy help me out?

Is there no way that I can find out myself?

Anyway thanks Krish for helping so much.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

It's ok 

I don't think so, you can trace him as long as your ISP doesn't helps you. Even you don't have the router, it's also of Alliance.


----------

